# Why bother?



## jlan123 (Mar 26, 2013)

My fiance has been getting phone calls from a number he doesn't recognize - and I believe him. He answers, but no one says anything. They just hang up. It is his personal/work phone, so I assume he at first thought it was business. Well, he gets phone calls from this number at least 3 times a week for the last three months. Annoying, right? But everytime it rings, even though he knows what will happen, he still picks up and answers. Why? I told him to block the number, or ignore it and not answer, and he doesn't - he picks up. Why would you pick up a phone call like that?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps he does know the caller. Have a look at the phone bill. See if he returns the call at a later time.


----------



## jlan123 (Mar 26, 2013)

No, I am absolutely sure. I have looked at his bill because right now I pay the bills and there are no calls to this number (except the first time when he called after they hung up and it lasted about 30 seconds), and no calls are going beyond numbers that are work related or personal but people I am familiar with. He may have a suspicious about who it is, but he doesn't know for fact who it is.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

I would honestly say you have not much to worry about unless He is like me, and is praying for the day He can actually hear something of find out who it is. I had a couple numbers do that to me, like 4-6 calls a day and never blocked them. I even tried spydialer.com to see if I could find out. I would have loved a confrontation for being bothered. He may just been waiting for the time He can give someone a good chew out over the phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

FLGator said:


> I would honestly say you have not much to worry about unless He is like me, and is praying for the day He can actually hear something of find out who it is. I had a couple numbers do that to me, like 4-6 calls a day and never blocked them. I even tried spydialer.com to see if I could find out. I would have loved a confrontation for being bothered. He may just been waiting for the time He can give someone a good chew out over the phone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. The W and I get many calls like this, and I still hold out hope that one day, someday, we'll find out who is on the other end and find out WTF it is all about.


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to get them on my home phone and being paranoid... don't be. Sometimes they are just spam calls. I would pick them up just for the hope of maybe this time I will know what they want from me...


----------

